# Java-anwendung in Midlet umschreiben, aber wie?1?



## bröggle (18. Dez 2003)

Ich möchte mir meinen Lotto-zahlen generator aufs handy bastlen
Der usprüngliche code war dieser:

```
import java.util.*;
public class CLotto {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		int z1[]=new int[6];
		int zwsp=0;
		Random r=new Random();
		schleife1:for(int i=0;i<=5;){
		zwsp=r.nextInt(48)+1;
		Arrays.sort(z1);
		if(Arrays.binarySearch(z1,zwsp)>=0){continue schleife1;}
		else{z1[i]=zwsp;
			System.out.print(z1[i]+ "|");
			i++;}
		}
	}
}
```

Wenn ich das ganze Versuchsweise als midlet verpacke:


```
import javax.microedition.midlet.MIDlet;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*;
import java.util.*;

public class Test extends MIDlet {

private TextBox textbox;
private Random random;

public Test()
{
textbox = new TextBox("", "Hello World!!!", 20, 0);
}

public void startApp()
{
Display.getDisplay(this).setCurrent(textbox);
		int z1[]=new int[6];
		int zwsp=0;
		Random r=new Random();
		schleife1:for(int i=0;i<=5;){
		zwsp=r.nextInt(48)+1;
		Arrays.sort(z1);
		if(Arrays.binarySearch(z1,zwsp)>=0){continue schleife1;}
		else{z1[i]=zwsp;
			System.out.print(z1[i]+ "|");
			i++;}
		}
}

public void pauseApp() {}

public void destroyApp(boolean unconditional) {}
}
```

bekomme ich vom der K-Toolbar folgende fehler:


> Building "Test"
> 
> C:\j2SDK\WTK\apps\Test\src\Test.java:22: nextInt() in java.util.Random cannot be applied to (int)
> 
> ...



Was muss ich machen, damit es klappt?


----------



## Stefan1200 (19. Dez 2003)

Ich habe die WTK Api nicht hier. Schaue doch mal in der WTK API nach java util random, welche Methoden der noch hat.


----------



## tomkruse (12. Feb 2004)

Hi!

nextInt() sollte eigentlich klappen. Ich verwende das auch immer in meinen MIDlets. Aber sort() und binSearch() gibt es in J2ME sicher nicht.

Cu - Tom.


----------

